# Sex Journaling



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

One of the challenges facing many couples is that sex is just so hard to talk about, and getting to date one is also hard to do if you are single.

I have what I think is a neat idea for a web tool that could be pulled up as an app from any phone.

Consider the following scenario:
At some point in the day, I feel "horny" (usually morning or evening) and want to tell someone about it either anonymously or non-anonymously.

As a man, I don't want people outside my restricted zone texting me back, and I want to restrict the age of people that can respond. I also don't want my personal information shared. I may want it to be totally anonymous until I decide to release specific details one-on-one.

I think this type of openness regarding sexuality is important. I would enjoy both reading what others said or did when they feel "horny" and are brave enough to tell someone, as much as I would enjoy letting others know when I am.

I'm sure I am going to get some negativity for even asking this question, but I think the topic is worthy of serious conversation and I am actually hoping an app that comes close to this, is already out there.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Why are you interested in telling anyone but your spouse that you feel that way?

Seems like that would be an app for aiding and abetting cheating to me. No thanks.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm widowed, no partner


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Then why did you say “facing couples”? Calling bs here. You’ve got an agenda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Not sure I understand what itch you are trying to scratch. Most healthy men are horny multiple times a day, and anytime an attractive lady walks buy, pops up on the TV, or enters their mind.

What do you hope to achieve by telling people your horny?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Well my two cents - if you are horny and you are married, who better to tell than your spouse? If you have a difficult time talking about it with them, you have bigger issues than sex to deal with.
If you are horny and you are single - go find a willing partner. It might be a ONS, it might be a FWB, it might be a sort term fling or it could turn out to be a LTR. The fact is, the whole world is out there waiting. If someone is not open to your "discussion" consider that as a sign that you are not compatible.
Now, none of that is to imply your needs will be met. But they stand a lot better chance of being met if they are known, than if you are just sitting around hoping your spouse or someone else reads your mind.
If you are the one who is uncomfortable talking about sex, go see a shrink. No one else is going to advocate for you. If you are uncomfortable advocating for this one aspect of your life, again you have bigger problems to deal with than sex.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

This sounds like exhibitionism to me, and perhaps also voyeurism, if you're interested in both posting and reading. There's nothing inherently wrong with that kink. But it is a kink. I'm not sure if there are already apps for that. I'm certain there are probably already websites for it. There's seems to be a thriving interactive-porn industry already, so one of those sites might fit he bill, OP.

If you just want easy access to women who know you're horny and are willing to help you out with that, then one of the less relationship-focused online "dating" apps might work. In my area, this sort of thing is pretty much what Tinder is for - horny people looking for other horny people in their area, for NSA sex hookups.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm also thinking about developing an App to use for when your horny. However, this app would work a little differently in which you could activate it and a picture of
an unattractive person would appear causing you not to be horny. This way, you could use it as a cure for a "hard on in church" or something like that.>


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

Rowan said:


> If you just want easy access to women who know you're horny and are willing to help you out with that, then one of the less relationship-focused online "dating" apps might work. In my area, this sort of thing is pretty much what Tinder is for - horny people looking for other horny people in their area, for NSA sex hookups.


NSA. That's a term I was missing. I don't like it much as sex before intimacy "implies" an emptiness to the whole thing which I don't think has to be the case. I see NSA sex as more of an ice-breaker. I like "help you out" comment as well because, for me, it doesn't need to be in person. I can have gratifying sex in lots of ways with and without a partner. Perhaps Tinder is a good place to start. I have always been scared of it because they want access to my Facebook. Is this dangerous? Thanks again for your thoughtful comments.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

There are already plenty of forums out there if all you want to do is talk about how horny you are.
I am not making light of your original post, but if you can't talk to your spouse about your sexual needs, how is telling a stranger going to get those needs satisfied?
There are plenty of apps out there that satisfy your idea... they're called hookup apps.

Unless you're attempting to open a discussion about the "acceptable" ways toward emotional infidelity.
There is no acceptable way. Telling others you're horny is like sending feelers out to see who will respond and say, "hey, I'm horny, too. So what do we do about it?"

Maybe I'm missing the intention of your post, but I can't see this leading to anything short of emotional infidelity or worse.

Seems like work on communicating with your spouse should take priority over finding an alternative outlet that is more convenient.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

You could commiserate with the horny people from /r/DeadBedrooms and remain fairly anonymous...

https://www.reddit.com/r/DeadBedrooms/


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

MutualRespect said:


> NSA. That's a term I was missing. I don't like it much as sex before intimacy "implies" an emptiness to the whole thing which I don't think has to be the case. I see NSA sex as more of an ice-breaker. I like "help you out" comment as well because, for me, it doesn't need to be in person. I can have gratifying sex in lots of ways with and without a partner. Perhaps Tinder is a good place to start. I have always been scared of it because they want access to my Facebook. Is this dangerous? Thanks again for your thoughtful comments.



If you're looking for NSA sex, then Tinder might be a decent option. Or one of the other hookup sites/apps. If you just want to keep things online, though, there are probably better options. Most folks on the hookup apps want to actually hook up, in person. 

By the way, none of this does anything to actually resolve the issue of open and honest communication with a partner. If you're uncomfortable with talking about sex, get some help for that. And don't get into relationships with people who are too uncomfortable to have a rational discussion about sex, or with whom you are otherwise sexually incompatible. Interestingly, being willing to openly and honestly communicate about sex in a healthy manner upfront when dating actually _decreases_ the number of uncomfortable conversations you'll have to have about sex later on. Because it will weed out those with whom you're not actually compatible. Conversations about sex are so often awkward and difficult because they're so often occurring when there's a serious problem that should have been better addressed much sooner.


----------

